# Tarpon



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Catch them by hand.

(turn down the volume, the woman is very annoying!)


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

should not have posted that here. someone's head is going to explode once they see a fish being handled improperly. And they will even post a link to prove they are right


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like the location of Robbie's in the upper keys. We stop there every year on our way to Key West. It never gets old watching the tarpon grad some unaware soul.  I think this guy wanted this encounter:whistling: No harm done to the tarpon I sure this happens all the time. Boys will be boys :yes:


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

+1 on the annoying broad. Should've tossed her in.....


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Ragon, you think iot it's bad here, head down to the Politics Section! :laughing:


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Cap'n Davey said:


> Ragon, you think iot it's bad here, head down to the Politics Section! :laughing:


haha... That is one section I NEVER click on while on the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Ragon210 said:


> should not have posted that here. someone's head is going to explode once they see a fish being handled improperly. And they will even post a link to prove they are right


Yep & in no way possible is that helping the fish in anyway. He should eat that fish. It kicked his a$$,


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Saw that one a couple years ago- it's at Robbie's. Rumors went around saying the guy was banned from there after that stunt... But looking at his arm, he's done it a couple of times already!
No confirmed report on it though- I'd have tossed him in with the fish! ...then the lady!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Have him do an Alligator like that !


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Stop by Crystal River on your way to the Keys--*

and try that crap with a big Tarpon. We feed mostly 120 plus fish right off the dock here and there are several locals that weigh 160+. I darn sure don't want one on my arm.

The fish at Robbys are mere minnows compared the the ones at Pete's Pier in Crystal River.

The guy ought to have his ass kicked for doing that to a Tarpon. It wouldn't surprise me that that fish died although I didn't see any blood.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

His Gills are probably permanently damaged.....what an idiot...tarpon are protected ,the fwc should give him a visit.....not Cool at all.....


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

Excuse my ignorance, but when do Tarpon make their way up to the Pensacola area? The next obvious questions are: Where (General locations/depths; not looking for honey holes or anything) and what techniques work the best for catching them?

-Jake


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Whiskey16 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but when do Tarpon make their way up to the Pensacola area? The next obvious questions are: Where (General locations/depths; not looking for honey holes or anything) and what techniques work the best for catching them?
> 
> -Jake


Migrating tarpon move through our area in the warmer summer months, and can be caught free-lining live baits to passing fish. I have seen the best success in July-Sept. I think it's kinda like looking for Cobia in the spring. 
If you have a chance, stop by Sams Stop and Shop in Orange Beach, AL, and talk to Chris. He has had quite a bit of success targeting them down on west beach in Gulf Shores on his kayak!


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

Good god! That must have been one helluva ride! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Whiskey16 said:


> Good god! That must have been one helluva ride! Thanks for the advice.


That's not even one of the big ones! I had a fish approaching 160lbs tow me over 4 miles.


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

Chris V said:


> That's not even one of the big ones! I had a fish approaching 160lbs tow me over 4 miles.


Well, Chris V, I've got a boat and some buddies who like to drink beer and catch fish. If you ever want a free ride to put us on one of these bad boys, I'm down!


----------

